# 

## dorotyl

Witam!
mam ocieplony dom i została tylko wykończeniówka.
tzn.fachowcy mają założyc parapety i przybic podbitkę.
a po niedzieli maja położyć tynk silikonowy
jeśli będą zapowiadać mróż lub chociaż przymrozki to nie pozwolę im położyć tynku
ale wiadomo rusztowania stoją i kazdy by chciał dokończyć i patrzyc się na ładna elewację
czy można położyc tynk jeśli temperatura w nocy bedzie niska(powiedzmy około 1-3 stopni) ale na plusie?
a w dzień około 10 stopni?
i jeszcze jedna sprawa czy wystarczy jedna noc bez mrozy czy też musi byc kilka dni ciepłych na połozenie elewacji?
a może przy dobrym słońcu mozna kłaść tynk do godziny 13(codziennie jedną ścianę) i czy zdąży wyschnąć?
proszę o radę!

----------


## Balto

To czy zdąży wyschnąć zależy od tego jaki dzień. W teorii tynku kładzie się gdy temp. jest powyżej 5 C. Problem jest, że tak naprawdę nie wiadomo czy i jak bardzo spadnie temperatura przy gruncie.  Poza tym sprawdź jaka temperatura jest zagrożeniem bezwzględnym dla tynku i ile czasu musi mieć by "był twardy i odporny". 
Mineralkę dokłądnie mogę ci wyjaśnić, łącznie z zagrożeniami, ale to co napisałem odnosi się do wszystkich tynków.

----------


## nina.nina

Można spróbować codziennie koło południa nakładać jedną ścianę, w praktyce tynk silikonowy jest odpornym tynkiem (zależy też jaki producent)  więc nic nie powinno się z nim dziać, proponuję nałożyć najpierw ścianę północną i obserwować- jeśli z tą nic się nie stanie to  z pozostałymi tym bardziej o ile warunki pogodowe się utrzymają w ciągu następnych kilku dni.

----------


## ozi27

Temperatura dla tynku wynosi min 5 stopni to fakt, ale ona musie sie utrzymac przez co najmniej dobe.
Ja bym nie radzil,ale slyszalem o magikach ktorzy kladli w mroz ,na blokach sciany szczytowe.tynk Dufa
Ale kazdy producent odradza takie rozwiazania.

----------


## Balto

W kwestii tynków na blokach znam kupę opowieści kiedy w koszt położenia takiego tynku był wliczony koszt renowacji przynajmniej połowy ścian jeśli by odpadł kiedy warunki "były graniczne". Opowieści z pierwszej ręki, gościa który to robił.

----------


## qnik111

Jak jest z tynkiem mineralnym ? Na dniach będą mi taki nakładać.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ozi27

Witam,dla tynkow kazdych temperatura jest taka sama,dla mineralnego tez,ten z kolei nie lubi slonca przy wysychaniu,schnie szybciej od akrylowych i silik. wiec proces chemiczny schniecia i twardnienia zostaje mocno nagiety i np. na kolorze mineralnym od razu sa plamy,kolor sie tzw.wypala.
Lepiej jak jest wilgotno wiadomo,ale jak temp. w nocy spadnie ponizej tych 5C to tragedii nie bedzie,po prostu szybciej paruje,ale ja bym nie szalal i klad max do poludnia zeby dac te kilkanascie godzin do wyschniecia w razie jakich przymrozków.
lub spróbować na oknach,ale to moje zdanie.

----------


## Balto

qnik111: minimalna temperatura jaka jest wymagana przy nakładaniu tynku mineralnego i w pierwszym okresie kiedy łapie wytrzymałość - to + 5 stopni. Z racji swego składu teoretycznego [cement bez dodatków tzw. czysty portland] wystarczy by w nocy temperatura była powyżej zera, lub inaczej nie spadła poniżej. Przymrozek może sprawić że tynk zleci i będzie "po zawodach".
Piszę o tym czystym bez dodatków [cemencie] gdyż ma ona wysokie ciepło hydratacji, co oznacza, że w trakcie procesu wiązania, niejako sam siebie ogrzewa.

----------


## kalatea

Witam Wszystkich,

nie chcę zaśmiecać rozmowy, ale szukam normy, przepisu w którym są określone parametry warunków atmosferycznych dla robót budowlanych prowadzonych na zewnątrz. 
Wszyscy mówią o tym, że nie powinno wykonywać się prac "tynkarskich" w temperaturach poniżej 5 stopni C., ale czy to są normy producentów zapraw cementowych itp. czy też mówią o tym jakieś konkretne przepisy, czy są jakieś konkretne normy PKN lub inne?
nie jestem fachowcem więc przepraszam za laickie nazewnictwo  :smile: 
będę wdzięczna za pomoc.

----------


## Balto

Są to ogólne zasady budowlane wynikające z dwóch rzeczy:
- tego że w tynkach jest woda
- tego, że temp. w dzień +5C lub około, może oznaczać, że w nocy będzie około zera.
Po prostu woda marznąć rozsadza to w czym jest, a najgorsza dla tynków jest niezwiązana woda, która zrobi sieczkę ze wszystkiego.

----------


## ozi27

> Witam Wszystkich,
> 
> nie chcę zaśmiecać rozmowy, ale szukam normy, przepisu w którym są określone parametry warunków atmosferycznych dla robót budowlanych prowadzonych na zewnątrz. 
> Wszyscy mówią o tym, że nie powinno wykonywać się prac "tynkarskich" w temperaturach poniżej 5 stopni C., ale czy to są normy producentów zapraw cementowych itp. czy też mówią o tym jakieś konkretne przepisy, czy są jakieś konkretne normy PKN lub inne?
> nie jestem fachowcem więc przepraszam za laickie nazewnictwo 
> będę wdzięczna za pomoc.


Witam,wszytskie produkty dopuszczone w Polsce maja znak Instytutu Budownictwa,wiec to sa te normy do ktorych producenci musz sie stosowac,ale oczywiscie kazdy producent daja gwarancje od siebie i to on ustala w jakich temperaturach sie powinno uzywac jego chemi,ale np. jesli chodzi o izolacje dwuskladnikowe to juz trzeba przez 24h utrzymywac min. 7C tak karze chemia.

----------


## nina.nina

poniżej 5 stopni woda sedymentuje

----------

